# Pipe Suggestions



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Please forgive my ignorance here brothers...

*But, is the quality of a Savinelli truly better than a Kaywoodie? What are your thoughts on this and why?

What good, quality US pipe makers are there...for under $100?*

I truly would like to know...I tend to love American made items...and I am more than good with Italian and some others, _just so you know where I am coming from and why I ask_. Thanks!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are looking for quality mass-produced pipes I am not sure what options you have.

If you are looking for quality pipes in general the small makers are the way to go. J.M. Boswell and son come to mind, but I am sure more knowledgeable folks can chime in with many more.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Xodar said:


> If you are looking for quality mass-produced pipes I am not sure what options you have.
> 
> If you are looking for quality pipes in general the small makers are the way to go. J.M. Boswell and son come to mind, but I am sure more knowledgeable folks can chime in with many more.


Thank you John. I was just looking at J.M. & Dan Boswell's site...but nothing is listed there for sale until after 9/1.

I am not necessarily wanting a "mass produced" pipe by any means...after seeing that there are so many pipe makers...I will expand in my next post...

Thanks again brother!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Its usually just higher quality briar and finish. The "nicer" the pipe, the lesser the odds are that you'll have a problem with it. Kaywoodie pipes might bubble, they could have draw problems, lower quality stems, etc. Nicer pipes will also last longer. A kaywoodie might look 5 years old after 1 years where a "nicer" pipe might look 1 years old after 5 years. Kaywoodies might just take a little more care and stuff.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Let me take a step back...and go from here. I am interested in purchasing a new pipe. Here are my sketched out perimeters...see if any of you can help me...or at the least send me in the right direction...

$100- (tight budget)

Preferably American made

Strait pipe

I love the "look" of the bulldog, but anything in this "shape" range

I would like a normal to large bowl

I love the sandblasted and hand carved "look", I don't want anything smooth*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Its usually just higher quality briar and finish. The "nicer" the pipe, the lesser the odds are that you'll have a problem with it. Kaywoodie pipes might bubble, they could have draw problems, lower quality stems, etc. Nicer pipes will also last longer. A kaywoodie might look 5 years old after 1 years where a "nicer" pipe might look 1 years old after 5 years. Kaywoodies might just take a little more care and stuff.


Thank you Kyle!!! Makes sense...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

quo155 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance here brothers...
> 
> *But, is the quality of a Savinelli truly better than a Kaywoodie? What are your thoughts on this and why?*
> 
> ...


Bear in mind a few things:

Modern Kaywoodies don't have much in common with the Kaywoodies of yore. From the 20s up through the 50s Kaywoodie quality was bar none, they had access to the best briar, and in addition to very affordable pipes they made some of the nicest pipes around. Even through the 60s and 70s things were still ok, but it was clear they were on the decline. Ebay is replete with Kaywoodies from the "good era", and can be had for not much $. I'm sure a modern Kaywoodie is still a good pipe for its price, but I don't know much about them.

As far as quality briar pipe makers in the US today? You've got Dr. Grabow (quality, but low end of the market). The US has several individual pipe makers of high quality: Randy Wiley, Rad Davis, Mark Tinsky, Andrew Petersen, and more. If you want an American made pipe, that's the way to go. They're not cheap, but they are good.

As to "american-made", briars are much like cars now. Parts are sourced from all over the world (briar from various countries, vulcanite from germany, etc.). What a brand or maker does with them (aging, blasting, drilling) makes the difference.

As to quality briars $100 or less, here are some reliable brands with pipes in that range: Savinelli, Brebbia, Peterson, Brigham, Chacom, Butz-Choquin, Luciano, etc.

Also, $100 could also get you a darn nice estate pipe or meerschaum. Basically, just look around. Here are some sites I would suggest: smokingpipes.com, pipesandcigars.com, pulversbriar.com, iwanries.com, cupojoes.com, cigarsandpipes.com.

I think there is a ceiling around $300-$400 past which you're really only paying for a name. But although an over-$100 pipe may seem like a lot it is an investment that will last a lifetime if cared for properly.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my american made list:

Arlington (their straights might be a hair out of your price range)
Boswell
Butera
Dr. Grabow (Another lesser quality pipe)
Medico (What I would probably recommend. You can get a good beginner pipe for around $30 then grab a nicer one from there.)


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Bear in mind a few things:
> 
> Modern Kaywoodies don't have much in common with the Kaywoodies of yore. From the 20s up through the 50s Kaywoodie quality was bar none, they had access to the best briar, and in addition to very affordable pipes they made some of the nicest pipes around. Even through the 60s and 70s things were still ok, but it was clear they were on the decline. Ebay is replete with Kaywoodies from the "good era", and can be had for not much $. I'm sure a modern Kaywoodie is still a good pipe for its price, but I don't know much about them.
> 
> ...


Awesome information, especially a bit of history on the Kaywoodie's. There is much here in your post to look over and do some lurking on the net. I will look online, and with some of the other's information in mind as well...find something I like, then post what I am thinking about here...and get some feedback!

Thank you!



karatekyle said:


> Here's my american made list:
> 
> Arlington (their straights might be a hair out of your price range)
> Boswell
> ...


Thank you for the list, this will be very helpful in my search!

*I will be back...*


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mucho Kaywoodie info here:

COLLECTOR'S GUIDE TO KAYWOODIE PIPES


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Mucho Kaywoodie info here:
> 
> COLLECTOR'S GUIDE TO KAYWOODIE PIPES


Wow! Thanks John...I have some _reading_ to do! :clock:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Be warned that the Drinkless system Kaywoodies pipes add a lot of maintenance to your smoking experience. I started out with almost the same idea as you. I wanted American made pipes. I bought some Kaywoodie estate pipes and I did not care for the drinkless system.

If I ever buy another Kaywoodie it will not have the Drinkless system. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Wow! Thanks John...I have some _reading_ to do! :clock:


No problem, my pleasure. Also, if you would like to check out some of the new, higher end Kaywoodies the Gray Fox has some nice examples for sale.

The largest dealer of Kaywoodie Pipes in the World - The Gray Fox


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Additional old Kaywoodie info here: compendium


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

How about an estate for $110?

American Estate S&R Sandblasted Bulldog (56) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's a brand new kaywoodie for $45, top of the list.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a modern Kaywoodie and it is a decent pipe, but the stinger system can be a bit more work when I smoke the thing. I feel like I got a fair pipe at the price. Both my Dr. Grabows are also good smokers and were obtained new for under $30 each. 

While he doesn’t make bulldog designs necessarily, Jake Hackert is an American pipe maker who also makes some fine stout pipes in the $100 range. However, his pipes are not easy to come by new and you may have to look for an eBay deal. I have two of his pipes, both are great and one in particular I absolutely love!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I have a modern Kaywoodie and it is a decent pipe, but the stinger system can be a bit more work when I smoke the thing. I feel like I got a fair pipe at the price. Both my Dr. Grabows are also good smokers and were obtained new for under $30 each.
> 
> While he doesn't make bulldog designs necessarily, Jake Hackert is an American pipe maker who also makes some fine stout pipes in the $100 range. However, his pipes are not easy to come by new and you may have to look for an eBay deal. I have two of his pipes, both are great and one in particular I absolutely love!


OK, so you just HAD to throw a name out there that is not currently taking orders nor does he have what I am looking for online...BUT makes exactly what I'd like...thanks a lot bro! _Jake Hackert_

He seems to do amazing work...just beautiful...and most within my price range! So, what's the catch to his pipes...other than not being able to get a hold of what I want??? ray:

Seriously, thank you all for the links and suggestions...I am still looking! :shock:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, so I believe I want a "Jake Hackert" pipe. However, as I previously mentioned...they are nowhere to be bought (at least what I am looking for). I had sent him an email and I ended up talking to him on the phone just a few minutes ago...nice guy! However, he is not taking any orders as he is backed up. He does list them online on occasion, told me to be on the lookout for them...but what I am interested in (his custom made cobs) is not on his "pipe making radar" any time soon...so, I am out of luck until later this year, he said.

So, I will keep an eye out for his work and maybe something will turn up that I love or he will begin taking orders.

Since I am inpatient...I have been looking at some others and tossing these up in my head. _I need your help!_ I would like some feedback or thoughts on any of these below. Note that no Kaywoodies appear on this list as they ones I like (design wise) had the unwanted Drinkless System, no thank you! This is what I have found to "like" so far... :mrgreen:

*Savinelli*










Antique Shell Sitter Pipe - 320KS - Author










Antique Shell Sitter Pipe - 207 - Apple










Savinelli Caramella Pipe ZB Sandblast - 207 Apple










Savinelli Tundra Pipe SandBlast ZB 320EX Author (Is this worth spending $92???)

*Leonessa Pipes*










Leonessa AMALFI Pipe - Billiard










Leonessa AMALFI Pipe - Billiard










Leonessa SUPERIOSA Pipe -

*Eriksen Pipes*










Eriksen Pipe - Black Rustic - Billiard

*St Claude Pipes*










St Claude Pipe - Paneled Billiard

*Wessex Pipes*










Wessex North Sea Rustic Pipe - 911 Apple


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Those Eriksen pipes seem to be well respected here on Puff (I have no experience with them, just saying...). They seem like a great value and are still made by a relatively small shop up in Denmark. 

Having said that my next pipe will be a Savinelli 114 KS. 

That "Tundra" Savinelli is an EX size which is their largest. The bowl will relatively wide compared to the others you've listed.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> Those Eriksen pipes seem to be well respected here on Puff (I have no experience with them, just saying...). They seem like a great value and are still made by a relatively small shop up in Denmark.
> 
> Having said that my next pipe will be a Savinelli 114 KS.
> 
> That "Tundra" Savinelli is an EX size which is their largest. The bowl will relatively wide compared to the others you've listed.


Thank you Jon for the feedback!

I should also note that I am a clencher...so I am trying to keep this in minds as well...so _light_ would be helpful...if not necessary.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the Savinelli 320 Ball in a smooth Trevi finish and LOVE it, but it's a chunk of a pipe, great in the hand, a bit hard to clench.

I've had my eye on that exact Caramella for a while now.

Seems like we have some similar tastes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Moo has a beautiful Hackert cob. Maybe if you beg him and offer your first born he'll sell it to you. Don't try to bribe him with Stonehaven, however. He's got about a metric ton that's been aging since WW2 or there abouts


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I have the Savinelli 320 Ball in a smooth Trevi finish and LOVE it, but it's a chunk of a pipe, great in the hand, a bit hard to clench.
> 
> I've had my eye on that exact Caramella for a while now.
> 
> Seems like we have some similar tastes.


Yea, I am a clincher...however I have _rethought_ my statement as this particular pipe will be mainly for sitting and relaxing, watching TV, etc...not to keep in my mouth... if_ that's possible_. I like the Caramella...oh, decisions... decisions...

Yes, looks like the same taste...thanks for your help!



indigosmoke said:


> Mr. Moo has a beautiful Hackert cob. Maybe if you beg him and offer your first born he'll sell it to you. Don't try to bribe him with Stonehaven, however. He's got about a metric ton that's been aging since WW2 or there abouts


I know he does, I have seen it here on Puff...I WANT IT..._OH, MR MOO!!!_ We need to talk!!! ray:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a sucker for panel billiards, but I'm not sure I trust any new pipe that I can't inspect beforehand that only costs $32. P&C has a good return policy, though.

Those Savinelli Caramellas looks nice. That's what I'd go with from the pipes you're showing.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a couple of Eriksens and they smoke better than a lot of pipes I have paid a lot more for. They are the best inexpensive pipe. I also have a Savanelli Caramella smooth in a Zulu shape. I could have bought three Eriksens for the price and had change left over. It is a nice pipe but doesn't really smoke any better than the Eriksens. It's just prettier.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

What you need is a Peterson.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

If you could expand your parameters to include European brands, you wouldn't have a problem. For less than $100, you're limited to Grabows, Woodies and cobs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I managed to score a new Sasieni 4Dot (the new production, not an estate) on ebay last year for $68 including shipping from the UK, and it wasn't a bid item, just a straight "Buy now" deal. Been a super pipe and I smoke it every morning practically for my first smoke of the day. They might have fills and not be perfect like "the old days", but they still know how to drill one apparently. It's a black sandblast, so you can't see the fills even if they're there anyhow. Might want to scout around a little. Odd that there aren't more of the new Sasieni pipes for sale here in the US.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

After this great circle of "pipe brands" and manufacturers...looks like I am currently leaning to purchasing a "Erik Nording" pipe. I see many good-great comments on his pipes around Puff as well as on the internet. I think Nick sent me over the edge towards Erik's work...and most of his pipes are very reasonably priced as there are many that I am in love with.

Now, down to the wire of exactly which style (which I think I have chosen) and then for whom to buy it from...as there are a few options.

So, I have opened my parameters to any country and most any maker...still priced anywhere between $30-$100...on to "shop" today...thank the Lord for this wonderful thing called the internet!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> After this great circle of "pipe brands" and manufacturers...looks like I am currently leaning to purchasing a "Erik Nording" pipe. I see many good-great comments on his pipes around Puff as well as on the internet. I think Nick sent me over the edge towards Erik's work...and most of his pipes are very reasonably priced as there are many that I am in love with.
> 
> Now, down to the wire of exactly which style (which I think I have chosen) and then for whom to buy it from...as there are a few options.
> 
> So, I have opened my parameters to any country and most any maker...still priced anywhere between $30-$100...on to "shop" today...thank the Lord for this wonderful thing called the internet!


Just bought a Nording. You WILL NOT regret it. Thing smokes like a pro!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Just bought a Nording. You WILL NOT regret it. Thing smokes like a pro!


Yea, I am gathering that from you and others Kyle...thank you!

I know I am going with a Nording. However, there are so many to chose from...few vendors... different prices... different shipping costs...and the ones I had "picked out"...and this may be due to this thread, _I don't know_...have sold out at the "vendor with the lowest price"...overnight...

Why do I have to make this hobby, _for me_ so difficult???


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Why do I have to make this hobby, _for me_ so difficult???


It's like golf. You're not happy unless you're miserable. To paraphrase, "If there's no PAD and no TAD, there's no piping."


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Yea, I am gathering that from you and others Kyle...thank you!
> 
> I know I am going with a Nording. However, there are so many to chose from...few vendors... different prices... different shipping costs...and the ones I had "picked out"...and this may be due to this thread, _I don't know_...have sold out at the "vendor with the lowest price"...overnight...
> 
> Why do I have to make this hobby, _for me_ so difficult???


Not to brag. But my tobacconist is a pipe collector and he gets ahold of some REALLY cool stuff. He specifically collects a lot of pipes made by the Danish guys (he's a dane as well) for the sake of heritage. Long story short, I bought a pipe out of his "personal" collection that was actually made _by _Erik Nording as a sort of custom job. Its nothing that really stands out; an average looking thick cut billiard (like the nording classic billiard shape) but it has a really pretty finish that he doesn't put on the other Nording Classic line pipes. Blackened grain with a bright pine colored field. Like I said, nothing ultra-custom looking. But unique enough that I'm proud of it!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Not to brag. But my tobacconist is a pipe collector and he gets ahold of some REALLY cool stuff. He specifically collects a lot of pipes made by the Danish guys (he's a dane as well) for the sake of heritage. Long story short, I bought a pipe out of his "personal" collection that was actually made _by _Erik Nording as a sort of custom job. Its nothing that really stands out; an average looking thick cut billiard (like the nording classic billiard shape) but it has a really pretty finish that he doesn't put on the other Nording Classic line pipes. Blackened grain with a bright pine colored field. Like I said, nothing ultra-custom looking. But unique enough that I'm proud of it!


Awesome story here! You have to post a pick of it here (or somewhere) in this thread!

I am still going in circles...maybe I shouldn't be in such a rush!!! :deadhorse:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Awesome story here! You have to post a pick of it here (or somewhere) in this thread!
> 
> I am still going in circles...maybe I shouldn't be in such a rush!!! :deadhorse:


Here she is:










I must have been a little shakey with the camera, the grain is a little tighter and more defined as viewed in person. Not quite as red/brown either, a little more pine/cedar. Bad camera  Has some really pretty birdseye, like little black hurricanes.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to agree with the people that have said to look into Boswell pipes. They look fantastic and the prices are competitive. The problem is actually getting ahold of one. I've NEVER seen one available and I've looked on the days they are supposed to release them. I even called them and asked if they would put them on eBay and they said they didn't want people to overpay for them.

Good luck finding one if you set your heart on one.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

lord sevein said:


> I'm going to agree with the people that have said to look into Boswell pipes. They look fantastic and the prices are competitive. The problem is actually getting ahold of one. I've NEVER seen one available and I've looked on the days they are supposed to release them. I even called them and asked if they would put them on eBay and they said they didn't want people to overpay for them.
> 
> Good luck finding one if you set your heart on one.


Yes, I just looked at their site as they were to place new ones on the site today...if they did, as there are many there...they are all sold...but one I don't care for!

I will k..e..e..p.. looking!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want a Boswell you have to look first thing in the morning, keep hitting the refresh on the browser and the redial button on the phone. Oh...and pray!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> If you want a Boswell you have to look first thing in the morning, keep hitting the refresh on the browser and the redial button on the phone. Oh...and pray!


Thanks Jason...you are correct...and yes, must add some prayer to the mix!

I love this chunk of wood here from them..._SOLD, just not to me!_

and this one..._SOLD, just not to me!_


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am currently thinking about this one...???

*Erik Nording Rustic*










Yes, since this pipe will be for sitting in my Boars Nest...lounging...I am now considering something not strait...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been impressed with my Stanwell Colonial. Not sure all Stanwells smoke that well, but mine does.

And yes, Savinellis smoke great for the price. My first briar was a $55 Sav, and I since sold it, but I actually miss it. It smoked fantastic.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

quo155 said:


> I am currently thinking about this one...???
> 
> *Erik Nording Rustic*
> 
> ...


That is a Nording Nording which is a mid-grade. Nice lucite stem and enough briar that it doesn't burn the hand. Can't go wrong with those.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nachman said:


> That is a Nording Nording which is a mid-grade. Nice lucite stem and enough briar that it doesn't burn the hand. Can't go wrong with those.


Thank you for the info! It looks very nice.

Here is an Estate Pipe that I ran across that I _think_ I really like. Any info on this or the maker from anyone? It comes from what seems to be a reputable Estate Pipe seller.

*EDIT: Never mind...it just sold! (But, not to me!)...on with the search...*

*Knute*




























_Nicely grained, but more importantly, it is in excellent condition 
and had an open draw. There are no marks on the stem and 
the inner rim of the tobacco chamber is near pristine. An 
added bonus is that the pipe sits up nicely, too. 
6.6" long, bowl 2.2" tall. Weight: 2 oz., 58 grams. Price: $55_

It's funny...to me...how I have gone in circles on the style of pipe I am looking for...who knew!

I think I just need to buy them all!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> I think I just need to buy them all!


Going down...going down...going down...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you checked out www.pulversbriar.com to see if he has anything decent there?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Have you checked out www.pulversbriar.com to see if he has anything decent there?


Yes, that is where I found the Knute pictured below...I have been talking to Marty off and on all morning...I have to keep an eye on his site!

He seems to do great work on cleaning & partial restoration to the pipes.

Thanks!

Right now...I am looking at the following:

*Erik Nording Group 4 Series Freehand Pipes*

*Any bad news on "Milan Tobacconists, Inc. • 309 South Jefferson Street, Roanoke, VA 24011"*


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Yes, that is where I found the Knute pictured below...I have been talking to Marty off and on all morning...I have to keep an eye on his site!


Aha, I should have recognized it, maybe I did on a subconscious level.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> Here she is:


Oh, yeah; nothing special about that pipe.

Jeez, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Thank you for the info! It looks very nice.
> 
> Here is an Estate Pipe that I ran across that I _think_ I really like. Any info on this or the maker from anyone? It comes from what seems to be a reputable Estate Pipe seller.
> 
> ...


Just in case you're still curious, I think it's a Kingsway.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Just in case you're still curious, I think it's a Kingsway.


Either that or a Knute of Denmark. They used the same logo.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Kyle...she's a beaut! :shocked:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Very nice Kyle...she's a beaut! :shocked:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Well thanks!! Appreciate it!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Well thanks!! Appreciate it!


BTW, those things (anything Nording) seem like real "collectibles" as I am having a tough time finding the one I want in stock...he makes so many beautiful pipes, nearly all perfect for me by how they look...but they sell like they were just introduced on Good Morning America..._crazy fast!_

You better hold on to that beauty for a long time...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> BTW, those things (anything Nording) seem like real "collectibles" as I am having a tough time finding the one I want in stock...he makes so many beautiful pipes, nearly all perfect for me by how they look...but they sell like they were just introduced on Good Morning America..._crazy fast!_
> 
> You better hold on to that beauty for a long time...


I have noticed that lately. The only thing that seems to stay in stock are the freehands. But Nording has a lot of those out right now, could just be a large supply.

Anywho, I sure like it. And its always fun to know my eye isn't the only beholder of beauty for that thing


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well fellows...I finally got me THE PIPE. I have run across several pipes lately, but thanks to RYAN and a great deal on a "lot" of pipe tobacco and pipes...I received the following. I am looking forward to cleaning this baby up and trying it out. I love the style and size of this one.


----------

